# How about some ******* hunting?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Account Login » CamoSpace.com | Outdoors Social Network and Community


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The way we do it down here LOL


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

not sure how you do it, but I don't use my dogs... I use me


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Obed, I don't hunt it was just a joke LOL

Click the blue link to watch the video 

A lot of bacon on that hog 

Ever seen one this big?

Welcome to the site by the way


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

no, can not say I have... I have never killed one over 475 pounds...
I only hunt on my farm, and I kill several a year, averaging 250 to 300 pounds.
When my freezer gets low, I take one... other wise I let them go...
last year we had lots of get togethers so I took 7, I have only taken two this year so far...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well the two old men of the site need to get together and do some hog hunting sometime


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't forget the old woman! I want to eat one that's been cooked luau style, mmmm; but we'd have to dig a helluva hole.

Marty, I think that big one you posted was killed here.

Julie K


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I wanna go... Maybe you guys will need help with something. Like remembering stuff or... Walking. Lmao jk... Much love to the oldies but goodies.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

They want to open up hunting them in George Bush Park, in Houston, because they've overpopulated.

Julie K


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Julie K said:


> Don't forget the old woman! I want to eat one that's been cooked luau style, mmmm; but we'd have to dig a helluva hole.
> 
> Marty, I think that big one you posted was killed here.
> 
> Julie K


Yeah it was posted on my site as a Bush (pig) lol

Dan we may need some help to remember to take the knife


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

Julie K said:


> Don't forget the old woman! I want to eat one that's been cooked luau style, mmmm; but we'd have to dig a helluva hole.
> 
> Marty, I think that big one you posted was killed here.
> 
> Julie K


to cook one that way we need a small one, 100lbs or less.... preferably around 50 to 60 lbs (IMO) got a couple of those last year and it was fun, we had get together at my farm for Judy's birthday with all of her sisters and thier familys, it was a lot of fun....


----------

